# Wanting to know if I have a blue fawn



## Melisacallahan2 (Oct 13, 2020)

Need some to email me so I can show some pics to see if someone could tell me if there is a blue fawn in the litter


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

so I can show some pics to find out if there is a blue fawn[/quote]

You can use a photo sharing site to imbed a pic in the thread. Imgur works well for me.


----------

